

An alternative look at the Zendesk IPO - neilpeel
http://www.thenordicweb.com/2014/04/23/what-you-really-need-to-know-about-the-zendesk-ipo/

======
antr
Not one number in this "alternative look". IPOs are about valuation, use of
proceeds, execution to date, and business plan. It seems to me that many
capital markets observers keep having a creationism point of view when
justifying valuations.

~~~
neilpeel
The "alternative" refers to the fact that it is not just an overview thats
been copied and pasted from the S1 form, but more a speculative look at what
the information detailed implies for their future.

------
kraenhansen
"The battle for talent is as important as the battle for customers." I totally
agree .. With an amazing product, customers won't be able to not use a CRM
system such as Zendesk.

------
jlockfre
I don't even.

